# To buy '05 TCR Composite 1?



## deus (Jun 8, 2005)

Hello all

Yes, another "Giant TCR Composite purchasing" post! I already own a TCR Aluxx and am contemplating upgrading to the composite frame. I am from Australia and given its great value for money, I cant justify spending more on a European bike or on a Dura Ace setup. So my choice is a 2005 TCR Composite 1 with Ultegra. Questions:

1) Whats the story with the Tektro RX-60 composite dual-pivot brakes? Is it cost cutting? Would Ultegra brakes be better? (as it stands, they neatly complement the composite FSA crankset and frame of course).

2) Is there really a carbon shortage likely to push prices up as of the end of this year? (check the article quoted here http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=9747 ... it's discouraging me to wait for the 2006 range)

3) What is the best price in Australia? Have seen a Bicycling Australia ad quoting $3550 (retails is/was $4200).

Any comments/info on the above welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

If you're in Sydney Woolys Wheels in Paddington is having a sale on Giant road bikes. The TCR 1 Comp is going for $3699. You may try getting it lower than $3550. Giant road bikes are just really hard to beat in terms of value. The TCR Carbon frames are amongst the lightest.

I have Ultegra brakes on my TCR 1 Alloy and they work like a dream. Responsive and light. I'm not sure how much different they are to the Tektro brakes on the TCR 1 Comp but you really can't go wrong with Ultegra.


----------



## deus (Jun 8, 2005)

Italianrider76 said:


> If you're in Sydney Woolys Wheels in Paddington is having a sale on Giant road bikes. The TCR 1 Comp is going for $3699. You may try getting it lower than $3550. Giant road bikes are just really hard to beat in terms of value. The TCR Carbon frames are amongst the lightest.
> 
> I have Ultegra brakes on my TCR 1 Alloy and they work like a dream. Responsive and light. I'm not sure how much different they are to the Tektro brakes on the TCR 1 Comp but you really can't go wrong with Ultegra.


Grazie paesa'! I am in Adelaide and we have just 2 or 3 main Giant stores so they tend to speculate a bit more but it won't stop me pushing for a good price!


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

deus said:


> Grazie paesa'! I am in Adelaide and we have just 2 or 3 main Giant stores so they tend to speculate a bit more but it won't stop me pushing for a good price!


Prego amico! $3550 sounds like a killer deal. There are some great Giant dealers in Melbourne so if you're ever down there you can try them. Goldcross.com.au is one

Good luck with it.


----------

